# *Call for Submission: Showcase #Six  Did you see that sign?



## RoomWAV (Oct 11, 2010)

Call for submissions!

Theme for Showcase #Six  Did you see that sign?

...You can interpret it any way you like but photographs submitted have to revolve around the said theme. Please click here to access and complete the form. Send it together with your images to art@roomwithaview.sg by 29 October 2010. Showcase will be presented from 5 November 2010 and will run for three weeks. 

Looking forward to your inspiring photos!



Room With A View &#8729; cafe &#8729; gallery

www.roomwithaview.sg
http://www.facebook.com/RoomWithAViewCafeGallery


----------

